# Engine rattle, lifter or timing chain?



## chrispofahl (Nov 16, 2006)

I recently ran my poor altima without oil (unknowingly) and now I have a rattle around 3800+ rpm. I was thinking that it's a bad lifter, but is there any possibility that it's the timing chain guides and how would I know which it is? The rattle is coming from the timing chain end of the cams BUT sounds like it's under the valve cover. Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Tim90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not really sure but it could be something loose? Does it rattle when you REV your engine when ur in park? Try popping ur hood and reving your engine to see if you hear it raddeling and mess around & trouch stuff.. See if somethings loose.. 

I'm not to smart but try it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

being that your engine is a 98 or newer, there are no upper guides. you may have a tensioner problem however. 
first off, check the oil pan for dents - i always suggest this for engine rattles on altima engines.
next, pull the valve cover and visually inspect the chain tensioner for abnormal wear. 
a haynes manual will show you what to look for if you dont have an fsm.
lastly, which weight oil are you currently running?


----------



## chrispofahl (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, thought of most of that myself. No dents in the oil pan and yay for hayne's. Picked one up already and waiting on spring break.Yes it rattles when it's in park, more when it's cold than warm and it quietens down some after it's sat and warmed up nicely. Thanks!


----------



## scoobydoo55 (May 21, 2006)

chrispofahl said:


> Yeah, thought of most of that myself. No dents in the oil pan and yay for hayne's. Picked one up already and waiting on spring break.Yes it rattles when it's in park, more when it's cold than warm and it quietens down some after it's sat and warmed up nicely. Thanks!


so what was the problem, i have similar symptoms in my 2001 altima,


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

chrispofahl said:


> I recently ran my poor altima without oil (unknowingly) and now I have a rattle around 3800+ rpm. I was thinking that it's a bad lifter, but is there any possibility that it's the timing chain guides and how would I know which it is? The rattle is coming from the timing chain end of the cams BUT sounds like it's under the valve cover. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


Since you ran your motor dry (no oil), there's a good possibility that one or more rod/main bearings got damaged.


----------

